# Chilobrachys Guangxiensis



## zahiro (May 10, 2004)

Where I can see a photo and some information of this species??

I found one pic in http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=15B05402KD0B7KAEC2K14903676A57EEF42
but i need more.


Thanks


----------



## Vys (May 10, 2004)

You echo one of my recent requests. Don't expect much though, not much info about them around.


----------



## JohnxII (May 10, 2004)

I took the liberty to post these, because Earthtiger showed them in one of the threads in our local forum (I hope you don't mind, ET):
http://www.aherp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1037

You can try PM Earthtiger regarding info on this sp., for I believe he's been keeping/breeding them for quite some years. I think he's occupied with other business recently, because he hasn't been posting these days.

P.S. His user name here is "Earth Tiger"


----------



## Overmenneske (May 10, 2004)

A couple of pictures here.


----------



## Vys (May 10, 2004)

Thumbnails anyhow  

I'm interested in how large these things can get..Vinmann claims they can reach a 25cm legspan. (I wonder from the european or american perspective?)


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Thumbnails anyhow
> 
> I'm interested in how large these things can get..Vinmann claims they can reach a 25cm legspan. (I wonder from the european or american perspective?)


Sorry Vys, I didn't have this one when you posted your thread.

I think Vinmann measures from a European perspective. Couldn't find a ruler, will a credit card and AA battery do for size comparison!?

Big girl....


----------



## Vys (May 10, 2004)

(She) all grown up? Nice pictures anyhow!


----------



## zahiro (May 10, 2004)

thanks all. 
Now I have an idea on this species and nices pics.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 10, 2004)

how big can they be?
semi-arboreal or digger?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 10, 2004)

Isn't this T also know as Plesiophrictus guangxiensis?  I thought I read this somewhere.  I know of an adult female for sale if you are interested.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 3, 2008)

I too have seen the two names. Which one is correct?

Does anyone know their exact range, as I live in Guangxi and have found small Macrothele, Thelophonids, Scolopendrids, and other inverts, but have turned up no leads on big spiders. =( It would help to know their exact range. I live in Guilin and travel by motorcycle. I plan to breed these and others.


----------

